
Show HN: One Item Store – a micro online store builder - stokesyio
https://oneitem.store/
======
stokesyio
Hi HN,

One Item Store let's users create an online store in minutes. You can just get
online, sell your stuff, and get paid.

Its aimed at users selling a single item on mass, and want a more professional
online presence compared to something like eBay, but don't want the bulk and
cost of a full-scale CMS like SquareSpace or Shopify.

This makes it great for just whipping up a page to test out products and
ideas.

I built One Item Store as part of my Tiny Projects year long challenge:
[https://tinyprojects.dev](https://tinyprojects.dev)

~~~
stokesyio
Some example shops: \- Boobuddies:
[https://oneitem.store/boobuddies.xyz](https://oneitem.store/boobuddies.xyz)
\- Visual Noise:
[https://oneitem.store/VisualNoise.JMRA](https://oneitem.store/VisualNoise.JMRA)

~~~
cyberbanjo
As of right now those two links and the third on the example page 404.

